# 04 KFX 700 Problems



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got a KFX700 pretty cheap, as it was sputtering on take off, etc, I was thinking, jetting/valves adjustment

so I did all that, realigned everything, Now the engine ticks..

Has a new FMF Full system, Im guessing the guy put it on there and didint jet, Just ordered a K&N air filter, and a new choke cable (the choke cable was ripped kinda, Maybe the choke plungers are hung/not sealing?

Any other ideas? Im stumped =\

Also, Whats the fuel screw turn out on these things? It still has the metal piece of the fuel screws to keep people from tampering with them, Drill that out and I swear it was 1 turn out stock. I spent 12 hours on that sucker today, at the end of the night i fired her up, she idles fine but ticks badly, It wasnt ticking when i was test driving when I bought it from the guy, but give her gas and she dies now. Going to the store to get new NGK spark plugs and gonna drain the gas tank and put new 93 octane in it. And a new oil filter/oil change.


Any suggestions?


----------

